# Brian Barnett: Gong for a happy herpetologist



## moosenoose (Feb 1, 2011)

> THE idea of a house full of snakes and lizards may not be everybody's cup of tea.
> 
> However, Brian Barnett can't think of a more rewarding pet.
> 
> ...



Nice read 

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Brimbank Weekly

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## elapid68 (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats to Brian, well deserved.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, good job to him


----------

